# Ständige Bluescreens unter Win7 Professional 64Bit



## finnex (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner mit Win7 Professional 64Bit zusammengestellt.

Mein System:

 Gigabyte 890XA-UD3
  AMD Phenom X6 1090T  Black Edition
  ATI Sapphire 5830
 4x 2GB 1333 DDR3 Ram Corsair
 1000GB Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX
  LG Laufwerk SATA

Jedoch bringt mir Windows7 ständig Bluescreens:

  win32k.sys
 ntldr
 memory dump

Diese Bluescreens passieren meistens am Anfang wenn die Programme im Autostart starten.
Wenn dann der Rechner noch läuft, geschieht im Betrieb kein Bluescreen mehr.

Ich habe schon mit einer Linux Live CD einen MemoryTest gemacht, der jedoch keine Fehler brachte.

Folgende Programme stehen im Autostart:

Treiber
Mozilla Thunderbird
Kaspersky Internet Security
Icq 6.5

Weis jemand an was dies Liegen könnte?

MfG Finnex


----------



## finnex (15. Mai 2010)

hat keiner eine Idee an was es liegen könnte?
Fehler treten immer noch auf...

Finnex


----------



## PC Heini (15. Mai 2010)

Hei finnex

Leider habe ich Win7 nicht. Aber schau mal nach, ob ein Programm nicht 64Bit fähig ist.


----------



## JonaW (15. Mai 2010)

probier mal wenn du die einzelnen autostats deaktivierst....
Vieleicht findest du so dein Problem 

Wer weiss...

ich erinnnere mich:
Kaspersky geht auf win 7 nicht richtig....


----------



## finnex (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mal zum Test 2 Ram Riegel rausgebaut, seid dem lief der rechner ohne Probleme.
Habe mal im internet nachgeschaut und rausgefunden, dass es zu Problemen kommen kann wenn man alle Bänke voll belegt.
Um dies zu beheben sollte man die Spannung vom Ram erhöhen.
Habe jetzt mal meinen Ram von 1.504 Volt auf 1.534 Volt erhöht.

Scheint bis jetzt zu helfen. Muss mal ne weile Testen. Wenn das der Fehler war geb ich nochmal bescheid.

MfG Finnex


----------



## JonaW (20. Mai 2010)

Wie sagt man:
Der Computer hilft uns Probleme zu lösen, die wir ohne ihn nicht hätten...


----------



## Godstyle (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte das selbe problem eine lange zeit, inzwischen kann ich den Abssturz selbst hervorrufen.

Bei mir ist es der Fall wenn ich etwas Über torrent runterlade. Solang ytorrent aus ist habe ich keine Probleme.
Bei einem Bekannten ist es auch der fall, das er immer abstürzt wenn er etwas Runterläd.

Wir haben es bei Ihm getestet indem wir Ein online Game runter geladen haben, das hatte auch ü 2 giga und der rechner stürzte ab, dabei handelte es sich über ein Direktdownload.

Wir haben daraufhin Microsoft angeschrieben und von denen als antwort bekommen, das die zusammenarbeit mit dem Router bei größeren datenmengen zu Problemen führt. Sie empfohlen uns einen neuen Router zu kaufen, seit dem haben wir auch wirklich keine Probleme mehr.


lg


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. Mai 2010)

Godstyle hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> [...]
> Wir haben daraufhin Microsoft angeschrieben und von denen als antwort bekommen, das die zusammenarbeit mit dem Router bei größeren datenmengen zu Problemen führt. Sie empfohlen uns einen neuen Router zu kaufen, seit dem haben wir auch wirklich keine Probleme mehr.



Ich frage mich gerade, wie das passieren kann. Ein Betriebssystem ist doch vom Router bzw. dem Netz an sich unabhängig. Falls also der Router "defekt" ist, kann das doch niemals einen Absturz des Kernels hervorrufen. Falls doch, dann stimmt etwas mit dem Treiber der Netzwerkkarte, bzw. der Behandlung von fehlerhaften Ethernet-Frames nicht.

Falls jemand etwas genaueres weiß, dann schreibt es bitte 

Gruß
BK


----------

